# How ti make tubular band set?



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys, Ive just made myself a Slingshot frame from a local holly tree ill post some pics of it later but Im not sure how to make a Band set in the chinese style where the tubes go through a hole and back on them selves to the pouch, ( I have no idea how to attach tubes to a pouch







Or which Would be the right thera tube For a hunting band set?) Does anyone know where a "how to vid" is thanks guys for reading


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Look on YouTube for videos by a guy named geckoGR I think he has a number of how to videos on Chinese tubes. I'm using my phone or I'ld give you the link.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.c.../31/frAC6s5j9wA I think this is the vid harpersgrace means


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Ahhhh i see,







Thanks guys Thats real helpfull


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

The only problem Is that i dont know which type of Bands to buy







For hunting, what would you recomend?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not a hunter so I'm afraid I couldn't tell you.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> http://www.youtube.c.../31/frAC6s5j9wA I think this is the vid harpersgrace means


wow constrictor knots are pritty easy!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah just like a clove hitch with a slight variation. Ads you can probably use any of the chinese tubes as long as you use enough of them. I think the most popular size is generally 1745.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110680965920&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you want to try doubled Theraband Tubes, start with Yellow. 8 inches fork to pouch will give you about 20 pounds pull at 30 inches. The same length in Red, about 25, and green about 30.


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

what is the difference between http://www.dankung.com/emart/5-meters-special-rubber-tubing-for-slingshot-black-2050-p-346.html

and this?

http://www.dankung.com/emart/10-meters-special-rubber-tubing-for-slingshotblack-1745-p-203.html
Im guessing one is stronger but which one and is stronger better?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The 1745 will have a easier pull and be faster
The 2050 will have a heavier pull be slower but will throw heavier projectiles with authority I don't use 2050 so i have no experience with it,


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

[quotebut will throw heavier projectiles with authority ][/quote]















Okay, Looks like 1745 it is


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

66fit tubing of amazon if you want some good tubes they are very similar to 1745 Chinese except they are cheaper to buy in the UK. I have found it difficult to locate thera tube here.


----------

